# Knee is busted (possibly serious)



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay so today I took a hard one. My knee ended up completely twisted around and pulled several muscles and maybe even some tears.
I was riding with my girlfriend down some of the easier trails at my mountain just having a chill day as before I got hurt I PLANNED on having 2 competitions tomorrow but that will not happen. 

At the bottom of the run there were some small bumps almost like mini moguls and they were really bouncy. I decided off of what I thought was the last one to throw a mellow back 180 but did not see the one like 5 feet farther down. My heelside edge dug right into the last bump and sent my for a trip. I slammed my head (Helmet was good) and kept going. I got twisted as I flew further and my body slammed on my back while my board dug in and rolled over to my toeside edge twisting my legs completely around before compressing my legs into my chest after they had untwisted causing excruciating pain. After the dust settled I quickly checked for a break and confirmed I did not have one.

I had to make it down the rest of the way on my own as there was no one else in sight and my girlfriend was leading so she did not see me fall and kept going to the base. I unstrapped my good leg and slowly skated down. Once at the best I screamed to her to get patrol and undid my other binding at sat down. Patrol came and took my to first aid. I got splinted up and they said I should go to the hospital is it could be very serious and was pretty swollen. 

Hoping all is well but definitely out for a few days with a doctor visit on my horizon if a good nights rest does not help me. Hoping that its just a minor thing as it has improved LOADS since I got home. I can definitely tell that I'm not 100% but I am much better. I can feel some pain in the back of my knee but I am just gonna take it easy and rest it up.

Definitely did not expect this to happen.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

So you caught a heel edge, rode 1 footed the rest of the way down, screamed for patrol, wasted their time, didn't get it checked out.

You're fucking retarded. You won't get any sympathy on here.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Matt166 said:


> So you caught a heel edge, rode 1 footed the rest of the way down, screamed for patrol, wasted their time, didn't get it checked out.
> 
> You're fucking retarded. You won't get any sympathy on here.


Did I ask for sympathy? No.
Did I have any other choice but to skate down? No.
Was it JUST me catching an edge like most falls? No.
Should I have just kept on walking and been like "Fuck it I should not ask for any help? No,
Did I say that I WONT get it checked out? No. I said I hope that all is fine and that I wont NEED to but if I need to I will.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That was an incoherent ramble all I got out of this is that evidently you are fucking Stretch Armstrong and can twist your appendages in ways mortal men can't.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That was an incoherent ramble all I got out of this is that evidently you are fucking Stretch Armstrong and can twist your appendages in ways mortal men can't.


Completely random but on TV Stretch Armstrong was JUST mentioned less than 2 minutes ago.
And I am not sure how I was able to do that but I was SURE it would have broken when I slammed.


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tore my mcl once snowboarding. I knew right away something was messed up because me knee offered no lateral support and would bend in ways not naturally possible. Hopefully you've just sprained it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Matt166 said:


> So you caught a heel edge, rode 1 footed the rest of the way down, screamed for patrol, wasted their time, didn't get it checked out.
> 
> You're fucking retarded. You won't get any sympathy on here.


looks like we found one of the dudes who attacked you a few weeks ago.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That was an incoherent ramble all I got out of this is that evidently you are fucking Stretch Armstrong and can twist your appendages in ways mortal men can't.


baahahahah!

From what a understood...your knee(s) twisted completely around and ended up hitting you in the chest. Pretty sure that would blow every damn thing inside your knee unless you are an ostrich.

Seriously though just go get an MRI


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Leaving for the hospital in like 10 minutes. Woke up this morning and the pain was worlds worse. Hopefully this wont be a season killer (Hahahahaha what season?)




Qball said:


> baahahahah!
> 
> From what a understood...your knee(s) twisted completely around and ended up hitting you in the chest. Pretty sure that would blow every damn thing inside your knee unless you are an ostrich.
> 
> Seriously though just go get an MRI



And let me clean this little bit up as I wrote this last night when I was tired frustrated and just wanted to type out what happened. Before my legs hit my chest (which we all know any person can do under normal circumstances) my legs were untwisted. Once they were untwisted THAN my knees were slammed into my chest and exploded into pain. Sorry for the misconception as I easily see how it could be a bit deceiving as to the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

You are a fucking little girl all caught up in drama. Your parents need to take your keyboard away. Every single one of your posts are outrageous. How about that black eye from your "random jumping"? Sell your board and stop pretending you have a gf, you are a fool.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> looks like we found one of the dudes who attacked you a few weeks ago.


No, I just don't like people wasting patrols time, if you're good enough to ride down, your good enough to get it seen yourself. (excluding head injuries) 

Guys a fucking baby, sounds like he should quit snowboarding, it's too dangerous.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I was good enough to ride down when I ruptured my spleen. I still got air lifted out gee want to step into the ring on that one?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Matt166 said:


> No, I just don't like people wasting patrols time, if you're good enough to ride down, your good enough to get it seen yourself. (excluding head injuries)
> 
> Guys a fucking baby, sounds like he should quit snowboarding, it's too dangerous.


Because laying down and waiting for possibly hours in freezing temps is better than limping your way down until you find someone? 

When I broke my leg 4 weeks ago I limped down about 1/4 mile until my son saw me from the lift in the distance and came to see what was up. He got patrol for me and I got the toboggan ride.... No one else stopped in the 45 minutes I was crutching down the trail in obvious trouble. I thought it was a sprain with my adrenaline pumping, walked to my truck, drove to my condo, walked down 2 flights and up another of stairs..... When I took my boot off I felt my bone rubbing so I drove to a ortho surgeon I knows office and got seen..... Had surgery that day to correct my torn ligaments and broken fibula.

Did I waste patrols time? Maybe I should have laid down in 15 degree weather hoping someone MIGHT stop?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was good enough to ride down when I ruptured my spleen. I still got air lifted out gee want to step into the ring on that one?



I think Matt will say you wasted the life flight crews time, you coulda driven...


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

damn this thread is lulzy material

i think that if you can ride down on your own, you should do it. When i injured myself i was fucking mad and embarrased that i coulnt ride down on my own and had to call for help.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Death before download brahs.. but seriously glad kid is getting it looked at. Knees can be a pain.. i know too well.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

my friend crawled out of the glades at jay peak when he tore his acl... sometimes you gotta get to the bottom or out to the groomed runs before anyone can help you


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> You are a fucking little girl all caught up in drama. Your parents need to take your keyboard away. Every single one of your posts are outrageous. How about that black eye from your "random jumping"? Sell your board and stop pretending you have a gf, you are a fool.


aaaand there's the other one :laugh::laugh:

Cheo's young and willing to put himself out there on this forum, and I get a kick out of his "stories". Taking cheap shots at him would be too easy, and really un-clever to be honest.

Get a gory report from the doc and let us know! Hope the knee gets better soon doode.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was good enough to ride down when I ruptured my spleen. I still got air lifted out gee want to step into the ring on that one?


Sure, I doubt you sat at home and had the time to write an essay on a forum about it did you? 

My point is that calling patrol and then not getting it looked at is wasting patrols time. Screaming at your girlfriend to call patrol? Carry a cellphone


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

jyuen said:


> my friend crawled out of the glades at jay peak when he tore his acl... sometimes you gotta get to the bottom or out to the groomed runs before anyone can help you


Bullshit, patrol will come get you wherever you are, if you can't describe where you are you shouldn't be riding there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Matt166 said:


> Bullshit, patrol will come get you wherever you are, if you can't describe where you are you shouldn't be riding there.


Because cell phone service is everywhere.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> aaaand there's the other one :laugh::laugh:


I was going to say that, but figured you own it 

Yeah, little surprised by the level of hating. Maybe somebodies didn't have their coffee yet?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt166 said:


> Bullshit, patrol will come get you wherever you are, if you can't describe where you are you shouldn't be riding there.


Wow, somebody started their day with some Hater-ade. :laugh: Your quote tells me you must ride a hill that has about 500 vertical feet and 10 acres of space. I take runs inbounds all the time, that I know for a fact, would be all but impossible to describe my location to a patroller. You ride in 3,000+ acres where every tree looks like the last one, and tell me you can always describe your location.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Matt166 said:


> Sure, I doubt you sat at home and had the time to write an essay on a forum about it did you?
> 
> My point is that calling patrol and then not getting it looked at is wasting patrols time. Screaming at your girlfriend to call patrol? Carry a cellphone


Actually I walked around for 2.5 weeks with it ruptured and filling full of nastiness. I even made posts on various snowboard sites, played games, went to the bar, went to work, and finally when it finally ruptured I still rode to the base to get help while only being able to see out of one eye and having no motion on the right side of my body. Doc said the best thing I did was ride to get help. But by your standards I should have been fine even though I was bleeding to death internally. 

Hell 7 weeks ago I rode the shame train out of the park for a dislocated elbow. Sure I could have gotten up and rode down but I wasn't sure if it was a dislocation or I had gotten a tri-compound fracture of my radius and destroyed my humerus. Better safe than sorry. 



Matt166 said:


> Bullshit, patrol will come get you wherever you are, if you can't describe where you are you shouldn't be riding there.


Yeah that only works at small little places. I go out a access gate I'm fucked and have to drag my ass back in bounds. You really need to think before you respond dumbass. There are some of us on here that have been around longer than you and know more than you especially about this. 

Patrol's there working for you. Their "time" is spent answering any number of calls, throwing bombs, snow stability, roping off things, carting dumbasses off the mountain, informing the public, etc. etc. By buying a ticket, season pass, etc. you are paying for them to be there and work for you. But hey I know your time is precious and so is there's so they should only deal with serious things.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I was going to say that, but figured you own it
> 
> Yeah, little surprised by the level of hating. Maybe somebodies didn't have their coffee yet?


Look at the previous threads this kid has made. He is just looking for attention.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually I walked around for 2.5 weeks with it ruptured and filling full of nastiness. I even made posts on various snowboard sites, played games, went to the bar, went to work, and finally when it finally ruptured I still rode to the base to get help while only being able to see out of one eye and having no motion on the right side of my body. Doc said the best thing I did was ride to get help. But by your standards I should have been fine even though I was bleeding to death internally.
> 
> Hell 7 weeks ago I rode the shame train out of the park for a dislocated elbow. Sure I could have gotten up and rode down but I wasn't sure if it was a dislocation or I had gotten a tri-compound fracture of my radius and destroyed my humerus. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> ...




Destroyed.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually I walked around for 2.5 weeks with it ruptured and filling full of nastiness. I even made posts on various snowboard sites, played games, went to the bar, went to work, and finally when it finally ruptured I still rode to the base to get help while only being able to see out of one eye and having no motion on the right side of my body. Doc said the best thing I did was ride to get help. But by your standards I should have been fine even though I was bleeding to death internally.
> 
> Hell 7 weeks ago I rode the shame train out of the park for a dislocated elbow. Sure I could have gotten up and rode down but I wasn't sure if it was a dislocation or I had gotten a tri-compound fracture of my radius and destroyed my humerus. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> ...


You ruptured your spleen twice? Good story, your my fucking hero. Back to my original point, if your hurt, go get it checked out, especially if you feel you are hurt enough to call patrol. 

A tri-compound fracture? Im pretty sure you would know right away if the bone is poking out of your skin or not. 

As for your other comments, you have no idea who I am or how much experience I have. If you are talking about internet experience, clearly you are the fucking expert. You keep hucking way past your ability and talking shit daily on people if it makes you happy. I will do it now and then for entertainment (talking shit), but that's the beauty of the internet right?


----------



## bakuhar (Jan 28, 2012)

One kid fucks his knee up; so this turns into a bunch of e-thugs behind keyboards? Grow the fuck up. You're just making this message board look like a bunch of adolescent punks who can ride and talk shit.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> This is an ignorant statement! Patrol at a REAL mountain absolutely may not be able to find you and it may not be possible to give them exact locations. In the terrain we have in the Northwest, you can be 50 feet from a groomed run stuck in a tree well and you might as well be on the fucking moon as NWboarder28 and I can tell you from firsthand experience at White Pass in dense trees.
> 
> Ride in Heather Canyon at Mt. Hood Meadows and get fucked up and unable to communicate, you could be there for days. The terrain is huge and complex and even when sweeping the canyon, patrollers can not see more than 20 feet into the trees. Not everyone who rides inbounds carry's a GPS and a satellite telephone.
> 
> ...


Get off your high horse, Jesus. I am pretty sure I have read a couple of posts from you over the last month or so that have been far from constructive. 

You call patrol to kids hurt in lessons no matter what because the insurance company puts that procedure in place, probably due to all of the instructors that are too moronic to make that call themselves - if there is ever any doubt, you call patrol. I'm sure there are plenty of times when you could have used your common sense and figured out the best form of action. 

Whenever I am riding, I have a general idea of where I am, and I never ride trees alone. Patrol will always TRY and help, no matter where you are.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> Destroyed.


You mean you destroying BA's ringpiece with your tongue?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Really no legitimate reason to be pouring so much haterade down the OP's throat... there are cases where I'd say go for it but this isn't one of them.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Though not a animal scientist or having magic speed measuring eyes, I believe that after some experience the other day, I can fairly answer the real question here:

No, there will never be a human swimmer born, that can out swim a shark.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Well damn.... Did not expect to come home to this. To all the ignorant people please stop keyboard waring because 9/10 chance says you would never step up and disrespect a single member of this forum face to face and I need not waste my time on you but for the hell of it I'll humor you anyway.



Tech420 said:


> You are a fucking little girl all caught up in drama. Your parents need to take your keyboard away. Every single one of your posts are outrageous. How about that black eye from your "random jumping"? Sell your board and stop pretending you have a gf, you are a fool.


Im sure that the local ski patrol files all their reports? If your so anxious go ask them to pull it up for them at my local mountain (Camelback In PA) I'm SURE they will be glad to assist you.
As for me not having a girlfriend?









Hop off.



Matt166 said:


> No, I just don't like people wasting patrols time, if you're good enough to ride down, your good enough to get it seen yourself. (excluding head injuries)
> 
> Guys a fucking baby, sounds like he should quit snowboarding, it's too dangerous.


Pretty much EVERY non retarded/ignorant post below this.




As for the doctor report. I will have to take it VERY easy. I sprained my knee and it was very close to being much worse. Will not be riding for a few weeks or I run the risk of making it worse or tearing something which will both end my season and require a much more serious treatment.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I wouldn't feed the trolls. 

Unless it is physically impossible to move you should get up and get help for yourself. People have died waiting in a hospital waiting room waiting for days for help. Enough with the hate you pricks.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

bakuhar said:


> One kid fucks his knee up; so this turns into a bunch of e-thugs behind keyboards?


Two, really. Everyone else seems to be like WTF?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Matt166 said:


> You ruptured your spleen twice? Good story, your my fucking hero. Back to my original point, if your hurt, go get it checked out, especially if you feel you are hurt enough to call patrol.
> 
> A tri-compound fracture? Im pretty sure you would know right away if the bone is poking out of your skin or not.
> 
> As for your other comments, you have no idea who I am or how much experience I have. If you are talking about internet experience, clearly you are the fucking expert. You keep hucking way past your ability and talking shit daily on people if it makes you happy. I will do it now and then for entertainment (talking shit), but that's the beauty of the internet right?



Aww is the lil guy upset he's being called out for being a dumbass that is too incompetent to put logic before emotion? It's OK lil guy mommy and daddy will be by to wipe up those big tears on your keyboard soon. 

Pericardial tears look it up. Also posterior elbow dislocations look it up. Might learn a thing or two. 

Hucking past my ability? Freak accidents happen guess Kevin Pearce was hucking past his ability. Guess Sarah Burke was going past hers. I will continue to talk shit on people like you though it's mildly amusing to see how butt hurt you get.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey BA did that happen at Keystone on x-mas day?

Yea regardless, for example, my homie broke his ankle that day about half a klick from the Wayback lift, and rode his broke ass down to the lift. Took Ski Patrol 20 minutes plus (saw later that the on-hill clinic was full) just to get to him at the base of the lift. From there it took 2 snowmobile rides, 2 lifts, a ski-sled and about an hour to get to the clinic. People have no idea what they are facing in these situations till it happens and the variables are so many, what if its a blizzard and you are riding alone?


Cheo.

Fucken kissing pic is gangster bro, keep up the good work :thumbsup:

Good job on the thread too.:cheeky4:


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

CheoSamad said:


> Well damn.... Did not expect to come home to this. To all the ignorant people please stop keyboard waring because 9/10 chance says you would never step up and disrespect a single member of this forum face to face and I need not waste my time on you but for the hell of it I'll humor you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww yeahhhh!

fap fap fap fap


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

jyuen said:


> awwwww yeahhhh!
> 
> fap fap fap fap


BWAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> Hey BA did that happen at Keystone on x-mas day?
> 
> Yea regardless, for example, my homie broke his ankle that day about half a klick from the Wayback lift, and rode his broke ass down to the lift. Took Ski Patrol 20 minutes plus (saw later that the on-hill clinic was full) just to get to him at the base of the lift. From there it took 2 snowmobile rides, 2 lifts, a ski-sled and about an hour to get to the clinic. People have no idea what they are facing in these situations till it happens and the variables are so many, what if its a blizzard and you are riding alone?
> 
> ...


Parklane at Breck. Was doing hot laps with one of the local Man Am kids and we were mobbing the triple line. Came in with too much speed on the heel edge and sent me into a rodeo I wasn't prepared for with too much speed. Shit happens you move on with your life. Unless you're Matt then you remain angry that it took up the time of ski patrols. I mean yes that 5 minutes of them coming, throwing me in the sled, and taking me down was so time consuming.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Aww is the lil guy upset he's being called out for being a dumbass that is too incompetent to put logic before emotion? It's OK lil guy mommy and daddy will be by to wipe up those big tears on your keyboard soon.
> 
> Pericardial tears look it up. Also posterior elbow dislocations look it up. Might learn a thing or two.
> 
> Hucking past my ability? Freak accidents happen guess Kevin Pearce was hucking past his ability. Guess Sarah Burke was going past hers. I will continue to talk shit on people like you though it's mildly amusing to see how butt hurt you get.


Butthurt? Haha, don't flatter yourself there keyboard warrior. This thread was slightly amusing, but I draw the line at mentioning the dead to make a point.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh did we finally find the fine line you won't cross? Like I said someones butt hurt and not very good at understanding the concept of logic and thinking before they type. It's OK someday mouth breathing troglodytes like yourself will kill themselves and the world will move on.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

There was an angry snowboarder type next to us in the clinic tending his wing that day wondered if it was you. Rough week that one. My buddy would like me to tell how he was doing a 720 off a side hit, but really he was just trying to dodge skiers, ended up in some rolly polly bullshit and ate it lol.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Angry snowboarder type? Was the guy screaming and yelling like a little bitch? Cause when I'm injured I try to help them help me and want to work on me.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

i think this argument comes down to one thing some people have higher tolerances for pain and some dont for example this dude sprained his knee and felt he needed to get it checked out but some people would see a sprained knee as being minor like me for example from my years playing rugby ive grown pretty dull to pain ive had my shoulder dislocated a couple times and anymore ill just have my coach put it back in place instead of going to the doctor


----------



## bakuhar (Jan 28, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> i think this argument comes down to one thing some people have higher tolerances for pain and some dont for example this dude sprained his knee and felt he needed to get it checked out but some people would see a sprained knee as being minor like me for example from my years playing rugby ive grown pretty dull to pain ive had my shoulder dislocated a couple times and anymore ill just have my coach put it back in place instead of going to the doctor


Punctuation por favor.



> Oh did we finally find the fine line you won't cross? Like I said someones butt hurt and not very good at understanding the concept of logic and thinking before they type. It's OK someday mouth breathing troglodytes like yourself will kill themselves and the world will move on.


Until then they are stealing precious oxygen from the rest of us. Also, making lift lines longer.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

.....Mother of God.... What have I started lol? :dunno:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

so what is with the knee for going all the bashing back and forth.... broke or not...


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

slyder said:


> so what is with the knee for going all the bashing back and forth.... broke or not...


As I said before. Not broken. Sprained. Was close to being much worse. Lucky to be okay. Few weeks away will do me good.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Angry snowboarder type? Was the guy screaming and yelling like a little bitch? Cause when I'm injured I try to help them help me and want to work on me.


No he was just sitting in a bed with his arm in a sling looking really fucking pissed off about it .


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> No he was just sitting in a bed with his arm in a sling looking really fucking pissed off about it .


I'd be too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well that's just a general look for a situation like that.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> As I said before. Not broken. Sprained. Was close to being much worse. Lucky to be okay. Few weeks away will do me good.


Like I said a complete over reaction and exaggeration. Grow a sack and walk it off. You completely wasted patrols time. I'm sure your "random jumping" was a 5 year old skier bumping into you on the hill.


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Matt, you are being a fucking dick. Why are you being an internet tough guy and starting shit with everyone?
I smell a troll...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Like I said a complete over reaction and exaggeration. Grow a sack and walk it off. You completely wasted patrols time. I'm sure your "random jumping" was a 5 year old skier bumping into you on the hill.


Sprains are half the time worse possible situation next to tearing ligaments or complete shattering of the bone.. I also don't understand your logic here about a five year old skier hitting him. I'm sure if a five year old skier ran into Mr Rice he would go down and have just as good of a chance as breaking his leg. Five year old skier, tree, mogul, jump. What does it matter what injured him.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Sprains are half the time worse possible situation next to tearing ligaments or complete shattering of the bone..


Im pretty sure that's the biggest load of nonsense I have ever heard, right up there with BA mentioning himself in the same breath as Sarah Burke and Kevin Pearce.

Just to clarify my original point, if you SCREAM at your girlfriend to call patrol, let them take the time to splint you up, then completely ignore their advice and not get it checked out, that, in my opinion, is wasting their time.

If someone begged for my advice, I took the time to help them, then they completely ignored it, I would think they wasted my time. 

Is that clear enough for everybody?


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

tlake2568 said:


> Matt, you are being a fucking dick. Why are you being an internet tough guy and starting shit with everyone?
> I smell a troll...


Can you smell yourself? I have been making points and giving opinions in this thread. You just came on to call me a fucking dick.

Do you see the irony?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

All ski patrol does is sit around, try to get some booty from the new girl and have beer drinking snow races after the lifts stop.

The only time they ever decide do any work is when the money-grubbing resort owner tries to sell the resort to some rich texan (or foreign investors).

My extensive research has proven that this is the case at small to mid sized resorts everywhere.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> All ski patrol does is sit around, try to get some booty from the new girl and have beer drinking snow races after the lifts stop.
> 
> The only time they ever decide do any work is when the money-grubbing resort owner tries to sell the resort to some rich texan (or foreign investors).
> 
> My extensive research has proven that this is the case at small to mid sized resorts everywhere.


Ski Patrol (1990) - IMDb You forgot George Lopez is an explosive expert in this as well!

Someone peed in poor Matts snowboard boots he's butt hurt.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought he was referring to 'Out Cold'.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

INB4 it is a remake of Ski Patrol, and I have never seen it.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Someone peed in poor Matts snowboard boots he's butt hurt.


No, I would have to respect your opinion to be butthurt, there are more important things in life. My snowschool director and my guests are the only opinions that really matter to me, my stats don't lie, i'm doing alright. You probably wish that I cared because of the self-inflated opinion you have of yourself, but I don't. 

I just wanted to see if you had any actual points to make before you fell back on the "butthurt" line you always use when you run out of argument.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Sprains are half the time worse possible situation next to tearing ligaments


A sprain is a stretched or torn ligament depending on the grade of the sprain. A sprained ACL could be a season ender.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Sprains are half the time worse possible situation next to tearing ligaments or complete shattering of the bone.. I also don't understand your logic here about a five year old skier hitting him. I'm sure if a five year old skier ran into Mr Rice he would go down and have just as good of a chance as breaking his leg. Five year old skier, tree, mogul, jump. What does it matter what injured him.


Really? Really? :laugh: not even going to start with the first part. As for the second it was in reference to another one of his ridiculous threads. Claims he was jumped by 2 random people in there mid 20's (he is 15 BTW) who just sucker punched him and then threw his board in the woods.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

For those of you saying he was "wasting" the patrols time, that is completely off base. THAT IS WHAT WE ARE THERE FOR! A person may not realize the extent of the injury due to shock, and/or the numbing effect of the cold. If you are injured you should move only if you are in un-safe conditions. Ride/walk/crawl the MINIMUM distance to allow someone to see you and call for patrol to asses the situation. Also make an effort to move if you are in a bad spot, like landing zones or on the blind side of a roller, otherwise do not move at all, you might make things worse. In the OP's case, he did the right thing to ride just far enough to get someones attention. In this case a sprained knee is not that serious, however to continue riding with the knee in a weakened condition may cause more severe injury.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Really? Really? :laugh: not even going to start with the first part. As for the second it was in reference to another one of his ridiculous threads. Claims he was jumped by 2 random people in there mid 20's (he is 15 BTW) who just sucker punched him and then threw his board in the woods.


Didn't I already handle you?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Tech420 said:


> Really? Really? :laugh: not even going to start with the first part. As for the second it was in reference to another one of his ridiculous threads. Claims he was jumped by 2 random people in there mid 20's (he is 15 BTW) who just sucker punched him and then threw his board in the woods.


Yeah, because that could _never_ happen. People are just _too decent_ to do something like that. Or to gang up on a 15-year-old kid on a forum, either. 

Couple of things. First, Tech, I had something similar happen to me when I was 18 (way way back). Me and a friend got jumped by 4 assholes for no reason that I could see. Maybe you've just been lucky...

Second, maybe you haven't noticed it, but it's just you and Matt against, well, pretty much everyone else. At some point aren't you going to start to wonder if maybe, just maybe, your attitude is not so reasonable? Or is it just the entire rest of the world that's out of kilter?

Matt, you made a comment about the relative worth of your posts. Well, I looked 'em over. You were quite helpful and courteous and polite until about Jan 9th, then your posts went to shit.

The point here is that the signal to noise ratio of this thread has dropped to just about zero. If you two can't come up with something better than "no it ain't neither", then drop it, or I'll lock it down.


----------

